# Pig cooking again



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

A local Friends church has been asking our church to cook their BBQ for several years now. We have always said no. We only cook for our pig pickin's. 
This year when they asked we said we would think about it. The men of the church had a meeting and we decided that we should help another Friends church out. 

So this Friday night we will fire up the cookers and cook 80-100 hams. Gonna be a good night to cook pig. Instead of using our wooden cookers and firing with coals we are going to use propane cookers. They are paying all expenses plus giving us $1000.00 for our trouble. Does that sound like a fair price? 


Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

For the work involved, no. For the benefits it provides, yes. Ain't always how much you make. Unless it starts taking away from sales at your church. But if it gets into the community, it's all good. I've cooked to many pigs and chickens to not know a hard day will be put in.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Give and Ye shall recieve


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Some of the best times and memories are ones with friends around the cooker.....


----------

